# Bark or no bark



## gmebey (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a few logs and wish to chunk them for smoking.

Is it normal to remove the bark?


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2010)

If the wood wasn't sprayed with pesticides as far as known, I would leave the bark on, no problems.


----------



## gmebey (Jun 13, 2010)

Well since I don't know the history I will start pealing bark!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 14, 2010)

gmebey said:


> Well since I don't know the history I will start pealing bark!


Good call, no sense in putting your Q in jeopardy.


----------



## erain (Jun 14, 2010)

i like using just the heartwood as well, i used some apple tree trimmings, small branches etc last year and with the bark they gave off excessive smoke i thought.


----------

